# Year of the tick?



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed an abundance of ticks this fall? I always find ticks in May (and generally only May), but over the past week they have been everywhere. 

I think they are deer ticks, which I have never had any encounters with until the last couple weeks.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I havent seen any this fall, Even while running the Beagles


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea I don't know what is going on, have pulled at least 10 off the dog this week. probably need to re up on the frontline


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My son and I have been hunting in P.A. and Ohio this yr and have had aleast 5-6 ticks on us every single time we have been out. It seems really bad this yr.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

My parents have 103 acres and ticks are usually a huge problem. This year I think I've gotten maybe 3 when usually I get at least 3 a trip. If anything I'd say you have it backwards.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

I've hardly had any tick encounters myself 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Not a single tick here, now I'll probably have 20 on me tomorrow.lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw a report on the news a week or so ago about two different ticks in northeast ohio now that cause some pretty nasty diseases so I would say protect yourself with a deet type spray.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Helping bring in a deer this past week and there were a couple of ticks on him. Don't know the species but I guess we can call them deer ticks. NW Ohio.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Whaler said:


> I saw a report on the news a week or so ago about two different ticks in northeast ohio now that cause some pretty nasty diseases so I would say protect yourself with a deet type spray.


panty hose will prevent any tick bite too your legs and you'll feel sexy on stand too.lol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> panty hose will prevent any tick bite too your legs and you'll feel sexy on stand too.lol.


Man I hope you don't have a video of that!!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I even brought home a couple of huge Lone Star ticks in the tent we used when we hunted Wildcat hollow last weekend!

Hate them!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this is one reason i dont hunt till the first frost yes i my be missing some good hunting but i dont need any ticks or flees in my house. but i have to say i have hunted many years on the same farm and have never seen any ticks on me or my game taken there even the tree rats are pretty clean and lord knows there are more tree rats than i could shoot.dame it now i got to go get some see what you started,look out nut cruncher,good luck guys a happy hunting markfish


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I know of a poor fellow who got a tick embedded in his hand while he was in Indiana last week. It took the doctors forever to diagnose Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. His entire body was covered with a severe rash and his organs have been failing. They didn't expect him to survive, but he is hanging on (so far) at a Dayton hospital.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Markfish, a frost doesn't kill them on the animal's I shot a deer last year late and while we hoisted it up I found a tick crawling on me. It can off of the deer there were several on him...

As for this year, I have found just a few on my dogs thes year..


----------

